# A/c Noise



## scrow14 (Aug 4, 2013)

I have a 2004 outback with a carrier a/c unit we took it out this weekend and the a/c started making a loud noise on high but worked fine on low for a while then started doing it on low too it seemed to be blowing cold air but was not moving much air any ideas? I've seen Air commander units for $600 does anyone have any experience with these units if repair cost of my carrier are 300-400 I might just replace the unit, what is needed to make this change, I've seen some post about having to change the control board? I'm not sure what that means. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Is the noise a rubbing sound or a squealing sound?

Could be nothing more than debris that the fan is hitting or dragging around. Pull the roof cover and try to isolate the sound. This will give you a much better idea of the issues.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 2, 2013)

it could be froze up also,after being off for a day try it and see if it is ok until it runs for a few hours


----------

